# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Υπάρχει επιλογή QoS στο H300S; Αν όχι μπορώ να στήσω ένα PC με DD-WRT πίσω από το H300S;

## constantinus

Γεια σας!!

Επειδή έχω πρόβλημα με το gaming (CS:GO) και αρκετό bufferbloat/lag,


http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest/53434453

...σκεφτόμουνα αν γίνεται με κάποιο τρόπο να ρυθμίσω το H300S για QoS. Γίνεται;

Αν δεν γίνεται απευθείας, θα μπορούσα να το κάνω μέσω dd-wrt; Έχω ένα PC το οποίο δεν χρησιμοποιώ και του έβαλα το dd-wrt, αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να το κάνω να δουλέψει πίσω από το modem της Vodafone. Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει πως να το κάνω;

Προσπάθησα να κάνω αυτό: Internet --> H300S --> PC με dd-wrt (2x NICs) --> Η/Υ σε lan. 
Σύνδεση internet έχω, αλλά το QoS δεν λειτουργεί, ενώ το έχω ρυθμίσει στη MAC Address του PC που με ενδιαφέρει.

Thanks για κάθε βοήθεια!
 :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

Αν βάλεις μόνο το Pc χωρίς κάποια άλλη συσκευή και χωρίς να κατεβάζεις κάτι,  πάλι έχεις θέμα;
Αν ναι τοτε δεν σε σώζει κάποιο QOS

----------


## grimpr

Ειναι προβλημα για πολλους αγαπητε φιλε, το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να κανεις παραπονα στην Vodafone, τηλεφωνικα και καθημερινα με email ωστε να πιεστουν και να δωσουν προσβαση στην Bridge λειτουργια του router τους.

Οσο περισσοτεροι το κανουν, τοσο το καλυτερο. Οποιος κοιταει μονο την παρτη του δεν κανει τιποτα σε τετοια θεματα.





> Γεια σας!!
> 
> Επειδή έχω πρόβλημα με το gaming (CS:GO) και αρκετό bufferbloat/lag,
> 
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest/53434453
> 
> ...σκεφτόμουνα αν γίνεται με κάποιο τρόπο να ρυθμίσω το H300S για QoS. Γίνεται;
> 
> ...

----------


## constantinus

"Αν βάλεις μόνο το Pc χωρίς κάποια άλλη συσκευή και χωρίς να κατεβάζεις κάτι, πάλι έχεις θέμα;
Αν ναι τοτε δεν σε σώζει κάποιο QOS"

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα και μόνο του το PC. Ενώ μου βγάζει ότι έχω ping 50, παρόλα αυτά παίζω λες και έχω lag μισό δευτρερόλεπτο τουλάχιστον, ενώ όλη την ώρα με τρώνε με prefire, headshot και εγώ είμαι με NO hitregs.

----------


## sdikr

> "Αν βάλεις μόνο το Pc χωρίς κάποια άλλη συσκευή και χωρίς να κατεβάζεις κάτι, πάλι έχεις θέμα;
> Αν ναι τοτε δεν σε σώζει κάποιο QOS"
> 
> Το ίδιο πρόβλημα και μόνο του το PC. Ενώ μου βγάζει ότι έχω ping 50, παρόλα αυτά παίζω λες και έχω lag μισό δευτρερόλεπτο τουλάχιστον, ενώ όλη την ώρα με τρώνε με prefire, headshot και εγώ είμαι με NO hitregs.


Τοτε το qos στην πλευρά σου δεν θα σε σώσει αφού υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην γραμμή και χωρίς να κάνεις κάτι άλλο.

Αν δεν έχεις ζητήσει να σε βάλουν σε fast path πάρε ενα τηλέφωνο και ζήτα το, θα σου κόψει μερικά ms απο το latency

- - - Updated - - -




> Ειναι προβλημα για πολλους αγαπητε φιλε, το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να κανεις παραπονα στην Vodafone, τηλεφωνικα και καθημερινα με email ωστε να πιεστουν και να δωσουν προσβαση στην Bridge λειτουργια του router τους.
> 
> Οσο περισσοτεροι το κανουν, τοσο το καλυτερο. Οποιος κοιταει μονο την παρτη του δεν κανει τιποτα σε τετοια θεματα.


Δεν πρόκειται να δώσουν,  όλοι έχουν κάνει παράπονα,  όχι μόνο Home users αλλά και business users.

----------


## constantinus

> Τοτε το qos στην πλευρά σου δεν θα σε σώσει αφού υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην γραμμή και χωρίς να κάνεις κάτι άλλο.
> 
> Αν δεν έχεις ζητήσει να σε βάλουν σε fast path πάρε ενα τηλέφωνο και ζήτα το, θα σου κόψει μερικά ms απο το latency
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν πρόκειται να δώσουν,  όλοι έχουν κάνει παράπονα,  όχι μόνο Home users αλλά και business users.



sdikr, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις. Είμαι ήδη σε fastpath. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με έχει βοηθήσει. Νομίζω ότι το καλύτερο που έχω να κάνω είναι να αλλάξω ISP. Προτάσεις; Είμαι περίπου στη μέση της απόστασης μεταξύ Καμπίνας Active KV (VDSL2) Νο 246 και Νο 175.

Ξέρεις να υπάρχει κανένα tutorial για να στήσω dd-wrt πίσω από το H300S;

----------

